

Ask HN: Is there a "Business for Hackers" book? - readme

If O'Reilly made one, I'd buy it.
======
aorshan
Both of Steven Blank's books come pretty close. (Four Steps to the Epiphany or
The Startup Owners Manual)

The Lean Startup by Eric Ries is also a great place to start.

------
sivajag
"The Startup of You" "Running Lean" "The Lean Startup" "Venture Hacks"
"Venture Deals" "Four Steps to the Epiphany" "Business Model Generation"

------
twog
I would definitely recommend Rework, by 37 signals.

------
orky56
Check out Fred Wilson's blog "A VC" and specifically MBA Mondays: <http://mba-
mondays.pandamian.com/tableofcontents/>

------
tonyjwang
Venture Hacks. www.venturehacks.com

